

AT&T charges $29 more for gigabit fiber that doesn’t watch your Web browsing - aestetix
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/att-charges-29-more-for-gigabit-fiber-that-doesnt-watch-your-web-browsing/

======
mullingitover
Google could spoil AT&T's party here.

So it's $348 a year cheaper to have the privacy-impaired AT&T offering. Google
just needs to offer VPN service to these people for $40 a year. Privacy
intact, you save a bit over $300 a year, and AT&T gets to look at nothing but
encrypted bits.

------
mindslight
This is great! We need more soft totalitarianism in our faces to encourage
replacing legacy centralized protocols like HTTP(S).

And hopefully the concrete price will raise the issue in people's minds too.
If ATT is willing to give you $30/mo for your privacy, how much is it really
worth?! Just buy this special router and pay $5 a month to this other company,
and get better protection than for the $30.

------
angersock
This is why we can't have nice things. Fuck you AT&T.

So, has there been any written accounts/guides for folks that started/wanted
to start their own local ISP? In some places, Houston for example, you can
lease fiber along powerlines and such from the power companies.

------
RCVfbn
Save us Musk!

